# 5DIII Price Drop



## pwp (Jun 28, 2012)

This caught my eye...5DIII pricing under $3,000! It was inevitable, but so soon? It's $2975.
http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only-digital-slr-camera.html

PW


----------



## lopicma (Jun 28, 2012)

Best Price Photo also has them for less.
https://bestpricephoto.com/h/product_info.php/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-digital-camera-body-only-p-20686?osCsid=45373c1c61e92a639e48344158daf288

Interesting... but still out of my reach - unfortunately.


----------



## lopicma (Jun 28, 2012)

Upon further "shopping", I see that 60D prices are also falling, and that there are two "versions". US Retail, and NOT... Of course, the NOT pricing is lower.

SCORE! We Win!


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 28, 2012)

lopicma said:


> Best Price Photo also has them for less.
> https://bestpricephoto.com/h/product_info.php/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-digital-camera-body-only-p-20686?osCsid=45373c1c61e92a639e48344158daf288
> 
> Interesting... but still out of my reach - unfortunately.



It is important to note, they are not a Canon authorized dealer.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 28, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> It is important to note, they are not a Canon authorized dealer.


And they are a fairly well known scam/upseller shop. Sure, you'll order the 5dIII, then you'll get the call telling you the battery only lasts 30mins and you need the extended battery with service plan (for only $179.99!)...oh, and their unbranded 16GB CF card for $179.99 too. If you don't upsell, your order gets cancelled as they don't have it in stock anymore. If you do get the camera, the warranty is through another shady company, and it will likely be grey market.

Listing a popular item for 15% off retail when nobody else is doing discounts is exactly how you hook people into a scam.


----------



## JRS (Jun 28, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > It is important to note, they are not a Canon authorized dealer.
> ...



exactly, I had the very same problem before trying to buy an GPS unit...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 28, 2012)

pwp said:


> This caught my eye...5DIII pricing under $3,000! It was inevitable, but so soon? It's $2975.
> http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only-digital-slr-camera.html
> 
> PW



I don't see their phone number or address under Contact Us. It doesn't look legit to me....NO THANKS.

$3369 on Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5D-Mark-III-Digital/dp/B007Q1FFI8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1340903937&sr=8-5&keywords=canon+5d+III


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

I definately can't see a 6-$700 price drop shortly after release.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> $3369 on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5D-Mark-III-Digital/dp/B007Q1FFI8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1340903937&sr=8-5&keywords=canon+5d+III


Actually, its $3499 from Amazon. The others are just people using the marketplace and are potentially as sketchy as BestPricePhoto. Only when its sold by Amazon, or fulfilled by Amazon, do you have the protection Amazon offers (though fulfilled by might not qualify you for a warranty).


----------



## SPL (Jun 28, 2012)

when will we see an honest price drop?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

SPL said:


> when will we see an honest price drop?



Not for a while.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 28, 2012)

SPL said:


> when will we see an honest price drop?



another year or two


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > when will we see an honest price drop?
> ...



Heh it's funny, a camera just gets released and already people are wondering about a price drop.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

lopicma said:


> Best Price Photo also has them for less.
> https://bestpricephoto.com/h/product_info.php/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-digital-camera-body-only-p-20686?osCsid=45373c1c61e92a639e48344158daf288
> 
> Interesting... but still out of my reach - unfortunately.



Bait and switch all the way... never never never use them


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > when will we see an honest price drop?
> ...



My guess is 6 months before they plan on releasing the 5d M4


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 28, 2012)

When most were whining about the new price of the 5DIII compared to the street price of the 5DII there were a significant number of reminders that the street price of the 5DIII would be significantly less than $3500. 

I am guessing $2500 will be its eventual street price


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 28, 2012)

eBay is selling it for 3,192.89. Seems to be a good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150811558362+

Price drop is inevitable, but I did not expect it to be this soon by such amount.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> eBay is selling it for 3,192.89. Seems to be a good deal.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150811558362+
> 
> Price drop is inevitable, but I did not expect it to be this soon by such amount.



If it's a legit authorized distributor.


----------



## nonac (Jun 28, 2012)

Some place called rythercamera.com has the body only for $2,989. If I knew that this was not some sort of deceptive sales tactic, I would jump on it.


----------



## pwp (Jun 29, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > This caught my eye...5DIII pricing under $3,000! It was inevitable, but so soon? It's $2975.
> ...


Suit yourself. I've bought a number of lesser items here. No problems, fast free shipping with tracking.

PW


----------



## JBL (Jun 30, 2012)

A couple legit authorized US dealers (Profeel or PhotoVideo4Less) have been selling it in the $3250 range, and have touched as low as $3149. You just have to watch and wait, as ebay prices fluctuate a lot.

I suggest using canonpricewatch -- they track the authorized dealers who sell using ebay too:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html


----------

